# Forza Motorsport 4 Demo - Auto Präsentation und Gameplay (Update 3)



## RedBrain (2. Oktober 2011)

*Forza Motorsport 4 Demo - Auto Präsentation und Gameplay (Update 3)*

Hallo an alle Forza Motorsport-Fans,

die Videos sind nur ein paar Stunden alt und stammt von einem YouTube-Benutzer "pictureghost1". Anschauen lohnt sich!

Warum es im Cockpit-Sicht zu dunkel ist? Das liegt es an falsche HDMI-Farbeinstellung.
Die Szene stammen von Forza Motorsport 4 Demo, nicht möglich via planmäßige Downloadsversion.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMHG_xpSs1o

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CZWggQwKXE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTxoVHI0S-Y

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECEZx0OYTHs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXeibnPoZfo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWOiHUPhcmI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_QMueuzW-E

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igT3Ep6XAH8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2ukOmYc8wo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKWVIiLDuxw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYF9P1NXovQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhn8TtMUd1k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R36vXZ-WQBg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDoWgWmoMCg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aih_KuvRf7g


----------



## RedBrain (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 4 - Auto Präsentation und Gameplay*

Hier soll warscheinlich ein Dump werden.

Ab hier könnt Ihr es über dieses Thema diskutieren.


----------



## Freeak (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 4 Demo - Auto Präsentation und Gameplay (Update 3)*

Wann soll die Demo nochmal kommen, also für NICHT Gold-User? (habe keinen Bock mit meiner 1.000er BB und für 1 Demo meine Gold Mitgliedschaft zu "Opfern".


----------



## RedBrain (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 4 Demo - Auto Präsentation und Gameplay (Update 3)*

Heute ist das Demo für alle Xbox Live Gold Spieler verfügbar, für Xbox Live Silber Spieler (oder noch genauer gesagt: FÜR ALLE) müssen es sich leider bis zum 7ten Oktober warten.


----------



## Freeak (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 4 Demo - Auto Präsentation und Gameplay (Update 3)*

Ahh OK, na ja auf die paar Tage mehr oder weniger kommt es eh nicht an. Und extra wie bereits erwähnt meinen "Inklusiv" Gold Acc "verscherbeln" (für ne Demo) sehe ich nicht ein.


----------



## RedBrain (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 4 Demo - Auto Präsentation und Gameplay (Update 3)*

Ich mache jetzt gerade einen Sammelfred über Forza Motorsport 4. Die ist noch im Arbeit, das kann einige Tagen dauern. :/

Für alle, was über Demoversion wissen wollen:

*Demo Version*

  Ab den 3ten Oktober ist der Demoversion für Xbox Live Gold-Mitglieder verfügbar.  Danach ist ab den 7ten Oktober für alle.


  In der Demoversion enthält eine Schweizer Rennstrecke Bernese Alpen und eine begrenzte Auswahl von Fahrzeugen:



2010 Ferrari 458 Italia
2012 BMW M5
2011 Subaru Impreza WRX STI
1970 Mercury Cougar Eliminator
2009 Pagani Zonda Cinque
 
  Diese Demo unterstützt offizielle Rangliste für Rundenzeiten und Schaukasten der all-neueste Rivalen-Modus, diese kannst du deine Freunden herausfordern, wenn Sie online sind oder nicht von Herausforderung für prahlende Rechte und Belohnungen. Diese ist nur in Xbox Live Gold möglich. (Die Übersetzung von englischer Sprache stimmen nicht richtig überein. Ich muss eine Lösung finden :O)



  Es gibt 3 Rivalen-Modus bekannt:



*Rund um den Berg* – In diese Schnelle Runde-Herausforderung fährst du mit deinem Freund in einem von der Welt ultimative Straßenfahrzeug,  das Pagani Zonda Cinque Roadster durch den atemberaubenden Ausblick von Brunnen in Lauterbraunen.


*BMW Blitz* – Nimm dein Fahrkönnen zum kraftvollen Test, ein 2012 BMW M5 mit scharfen Fahrverhalten als Du durch die langsamen Verkehrsteilnehmer an langsamer Stadtplatz-Strecke entlang durchzuschlängeln.
*Alpinen Ansturm* – In diesen Tags-Rivalen-Event.  Du willst mit langsamen Verkehrsteilnehmer kämpfen als du mit umfassende Kurven von Bernese Alps Club Circuit steuerst
 
  Downloadgröße eines Demoversions: - Unbekannt-

Bitte denken Sie daran, dass es noch einige Fehler im Text sind. Die sind alle im Beta-Status. Danke!


----------



## Burn_out (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 4 Demo - Auto Präsentation und Gameplay (Update 3)*

Ich lade mir gerade die Demo runter und bin schon gespannt. Habe zum eingewöhnen eben nochmal eine Runde in der Forza 3 Demo gedreht.


----------



## iP Man (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 4 Demo - Auto Präsentation und Gameplay (Update 3)*

hab forza 3 nur die demo gezockt auf der xbox360 und wird der teil 4 auch nur für die xbox erscheinen?


----------



## RedBrain (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 4 Demo - Auto Präsentation und Gameplay (Update 3)*

ja nur für xbox 360


----------



## Burn_out (4. November 2011)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 4 Demo - Auto Präsentation und Gameplay (Update 3)*

Ist ja nicht viel los hier. Ich habe Forza 4 jetzt seit Release und für mich ist es die beste Semi- Rennsimulation die ich je gespielt habe. GT5 war ja leider eine kleine Enttäuschung für mich.

Die PC Simulationen sind allerdings nochmal was ganz anderes, deswegen auch Semi-Rennsim zu Forza 4.


----------

